# buying a D/A polisher in belgium : West or East Flanders



## Blackmondie

does anyone know where I can buy a dual action polisher DAP 500/900 or Das6 somewhere in West flanders or east flanders.
I know wax-it, but they seem to be out of them, and I can't afford a festool


----------



## Wout_RS

Give a look at carclean.nl

with the price of the Dual Action you will get free shipping 

I'm also from the West_flanders


----------



## Wout_RS

just saw on fb, that the DAP was back in stock @ wax-it


----------



## Blackmondie

ow, I'll go to wax-it then. I always worry about the warrenty with the internet sites... always a pain to get help then.


----------

